# So...



## Resistance (18/1/20)

I don't have a Cliq ,but one of my birthday gifts was a Cliq pod and due to working I could not get to try one yet.
So...



I made an adaptor.
Still in prototype phase but it works great.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Creative 2


----------



## Silver (18/1/20)

Wow, that’s cool @Resistance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)

Silver said:


> Wow, that’s cool @Resistance



Thanks @Silver the idea is to get more than just one type of pod to fit so it's not a rigid. It's also a bit big for my liking so I am currently trying to scale it down.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (18/1/20)

MacGyver !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (18/1/20)

Dexter's at it again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)

V2. Supports both the Twisp Cue an the Twisp Cliq pods.it doesn't look like a winner but that part I will leave to @Mic Lazzari and @HPBotha and there design team.
Ps I'm willing to consult.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)

forgot to add.its magnetised to keep the Cue pod in place.
The Cliq pod is friction fit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (19/1/20)

Well done @Resistance 
A multi pod device!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (19/1/20)

I'm sure the far East is already cloning this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)

vicTor said:


> I'm sure the far East is already cloning this



Then @Twisp should start drawing and producing.

Or if SXK gets it done it's going to be a good clone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/1/20)

@Resistance you biscuit!!! So last night. Sitting and browsing on my phone, killing my last bit of battery power in the dark (our power was out due to high volumes of rain, over 165mm in slightly less than 24hours) I had no charged vape batteries, I was struggling with cravings and I was sans Cue as it has gone through the washing. Then I stumbled upon this thing of beauty that @Resistance created. Having 1 broken Cue en several pods still left, I followed suit and improvised an adaptor. I used the original magnetic connector from the broken Cue and attached the wires into a RDA deck and secured it with an o-ring.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (20/1/20)

If you cut the top of the cue off just about under the pod plus a few extra mm for the part you removed.(terminal block). And have the wires protrude from the bottom.
You can slip the pod in and have a secured fit. You would just need to epoxy the RDA base to the Cue or MacGyver the thing so you can screw it in the RDA terminals

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (20/1/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Resistance you biscuit!!! So last night. Sitting and browsing on my phone, killing my last bit of battery power in the dark (our power was out due to high volumes of rain, over 165mm in slightly less than 24hours) I had no charged vape batteries, I was struggling with cravings and I was sans Cue as it has gone through the washing. Then I stumbled upon this thing of beauty that @Resistance created. Having 1 broken Cue en several pods still left, I followed suit and improvised an adaptor. I used the original magnetic connector from the broken Cue and attached the wires into a RDA deck and secured it with an o-ring.
> View attachment 188059
> View attachment 188060
> View attachment 188061
> ...


Awesome. Well done bro!.

@vicTor it was cloned right here in Z.A. bru!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/1/20)

Resistance said:


> If you cut the top of the cue off just about under the pod plus a few extra mm for the part you removed.(terminal block). And have the wires protrude from the bottom.
> You can slip the pod in and have a secured fit. You would just need to epoxy the RDA base to the Cue or MacGyver the thing so you can screw it in the RDA terminals



Will attempt it tonight, the wires are very short and needs to be extended, only had a headlamp and a side cutter at my disposal last night. today I\ll be able to solder some extension wires, use some heatshrink around the metal cue body, as i don't want it to short on the RDA terminals.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (20/1/20)

So...... I think i found your updated profile pic!!! Nicely done! I am loving it mate!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/1/20)

Nice guys!!! I like the initiative. So what was the goal? Just for fun? Or are you saying you desperately need a bigger battery?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/1/20)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Nice guys!!! I like the initiative. So what was the goal? Just for fun? Or are you saying you desperately need a bigger battery?



Mine was desperation (my Cue device underwent a Omo-Baptism recently  ) and yesterday we were without electricity due to heavy rains for most of the day. Not having a charged set of married batteries for my bigger mods, i was left with nothing to vape on. I saw @Resistance 's brilliant post and fashioned a makeshift device from my dead Cue and a single (very low) battery in my Aegis. The batt was too low to fire any other atty, but fired the Cue pod perfectly on 6.5w. Problem solved thanks to "Angus 'Resistance' Macguyver" It just needs to hold until the 93rd of Januworry, then I'll get a replacement device again. It's handy, but miss my Cue's ease of use.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (20/1/20)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Nice guys!!! I like the initiative. So what was the goal? Just for fun? Or are you saying you desperately need a bigger battery?



Mine was desperation and the need to feed it.
I have always been interested in making, modifying, and design. Basically engineering and reverse engineering ,but not just in one particular field.
I always wanted to make something like this because of the close to perfect vape from the Cue and last week I just did it.
Mine is somewhat different to @Dela Rey Steyn ,but in essence similar. Mine is the base of the cue pod with inverted magnets and terminals soldered to the RTA base and as time passed maybe a few more changes. I figured something more permanent and will say @Dela Rey Steyn 'version is officially V3.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (20/1/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Mine was desperation (my Cue device underwent a Omo-Baptism recently  ) and yesterday we were without electricity due to heavy rains for most of the day. Not having a charged set of married batteries for my bigger mods, i was left with nothing to vape on. I saw @Resistance 's brilliant post and fashioned a makeshift device from my dead Cue and a single (very low) battery in my Aegis. The batt was too low to fire any other atty, but fired the Cue pod perfectly on 6.5w. Problem solved thanks to "Angus 'Resistance' Macguyver" It just needs to hold until the 93rd of Januworry, then I'll get a replacement device again. It's handy, but miss my Cue's ease of use.


I am glad some good came from this thread.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (20/1/20)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Nice guys!!! I like the initiative. So what was the goal? Just for fun? Or are you saying you desperately need a bigger battery?


No the cue is perfect stealth and all-day device. Don't change it please.
Rather add on.
Like I said I always wanted something like this and not because the cue is inadequate. I just wanted to have more options to vape the pods. An idea I had almost two years back and it only fabricated now.
My very own Twisp podmod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

